# How many wines do you blend with?



## JimCook (Nov 19, 2009)

As I progress further into blending, I'm curious to know how many people actually are blending wines for their final products. If you have made some successful blends (kits, fruit, etc.), please post. 
I personally have made the following bench-tested blends to date...


- Bordeaux Blend - 50% WE French Cab, 25% MM AJ Cab Franc, 25% WE Stag's Leap Merlot
- Meglioli Super Tuscan - 50% Meg Sangiovese, 25% Meg Cab, 25% Meg Merlot


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2009)

I did a blend of different wines over a period of about 2 years. It was remnants form every batch i made during that time frame and as it grew in volume I would keep upping my container size until eventually I ended up with 3 gallon of urprisingly good wine that I knew i could never ever duplicate. I labeled it simply "Fruit Blend" and received some very favorable feedback from those i shared it with.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2009)

I did as Waldo did just because I had noting else to do with extras and lie he said it was pretty darn good but surely couldnt reproduce it if I wanted to as I have no idea what I put in there. I do have a blend of 6-% Elderberry and 40% Blackberry that needs to be sweetened now but as it is its already awesome and I usually dont like dry fruit wines.


----------



## pelican (Nov 19, 2009)

I've done some blends, usually like the Wade and Waldo with leftovers of other batches. The oddest but surprisingly good blend was Chokecherry with White Grape &amp; Peach. Good enough that I contemplate opening a bottle or 2 of each and trying the mix again -- a nice pink tinged wine with turkey could be the thing this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dean (Nov 19, 2009)

I've done blends with 3 or more, but usually only from real grapes. Take the harvest, divide it in 3 or 4, and add different yeasts for different mouthfeel, taste, colour extraction, etc. Then determine the amount of press to blend with the free runs to come up with a better wine.

I've also worked with a few other winemakers in the area where we all bring a batch in, and we blend it up, in bench trials too, to create a wine that is better together. Usually, they are rhone style blends.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry I didn't vote sooner. I was too busy blending wines............


----------



## vcasey (Nov 20, 2009)

I've done some blending with fruit wines and meads (apple &amp; pear go great together) and I am in the process of doing what Waldo &amp; Wade did with the extras. I also plan to blend the wines that I made from the grapes but I'll hold off until after they have done some barrel time. 
For those that have not played with blending you wines, just open up a couple of bottles and play, its lots of fun and a great learning experience as well.
VC


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2009)

Didnt even dawn on me that I have 2 other blends going down there from grapes. i have a Cab/Merlot and a Sangiovese/Zin.


----------



## Darryl (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote was one wine, because I have not had a chance to blend yet!!!!But, I plan on blending in 2010, using three...


----------



## JimCook (Nov 24, 2009)

Darryl,


Which types of wines are you looking at blending?


- Jim


----------



## Darryl (Nov 24, 2009)

JimCook said:


> Darryl,
> 
> 
> Which types of wines are you looking at blending?
> ...



Jim,
I don't know???? I have a few Megs on order... a few RJ's on order... 


I was thinking about MM All Juice Cab, All Juice merlot, and MM Sangiovese...


Also, RJ Winery Series Cab, Malbec and Merlot...


I'm open to and suggestions!!!
Darryl,


----------



## JimCook (Nov 24, 2009)

Darryl,


So - a Super Tuscan and a Bordeaux blend - great ideas. The two blends that I have made in those fashion turned out quite nice. Let your nose and tastebuds decide which wines may work well together after you have started those kits and they've seen a little age. 


- Jim


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Jim

I have two different blends going.

1st - a 3 way - equal portions - Cab Sauvignon - merlot and syrah - french oak was added to each individually for 8 weeks. Very good.

2nd - a 800# blend of all italian varietals - approx 12. Been on french oak for 2 months now and it is time to taste - be right back - - - - - - - ok (in a 60 gallon blue food grade barrel) pretty clear and bright - taste interesting - can't explain but good. Plans for this batch - probably pull the oak within the month and let 'er sit until Jan. Then am going to rack into a neutral barrel from J. Lohr winery and age until the end of the year. Will be bulk aging for about 18 months - so we will see - - - hope it will be worth the wait cause it can never be replicated. Let you know more later.


----------

